# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Hastalık değil çöküş

## bozok

*Hastalık değil çöküş*


*Okay Gönensin*
*VATAN GAZETESİ*
*05.05.2009*



Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt da konuştu. Devletteki, kendisinin *“hastalık”* diye nitelediği bir durumu anlattı. Ama anlattığı, hastalığı geçmiş, çöküşe yaklaşmış bir durum.

Söylediği hastalıklı durum şu:* “Adalet Bakanlığı İçişleri Bakanlığı’na; MİT, Emniyet’e, Emniyet MİT’e güvenmiyor.”* 

Sonra *“çöküş”* geliyor: *“Ben asker olarak Emniyet’in istihbaratına güvenmiyorum, çünkü bana istihbarat getirecek kurum benim hakkımda istihbarat topluyor. Bunlar gerçek vakalar.”* 

Yanlış anlamak mümkün değil: Emniyet İstihbarat, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı da izliyor, hakkında istihbarat topluyormuş!

Bu tür iddialar bir süredir, Ergenekon soruşturması dolayısıyla da kamuoyuna yansıyordu. Ama emekli orgeneral Büyükanıt gibi yetkili ve sorumlu bir kişinin ağzından çıkan, bir iddia değildir. Kendisi de inanmayacaklar olursa diye *“bunlar gerçek vakalar”* cümlesini eklemiş.



***

Bu ifadelerden çıkarılacak bir sonuç da şudur: Eğer Emniyet İstihbarat Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı bile izliyorsa, Genelkurmay İstihbarat da Emniyet’i, bakanına kadar izliyordur.

Büyükanıt bu hastalıklı ilişkileri anlatırken MİT ve Adalet Bakanlığı’nı da zikrettiğine göre, birbirini izleyenler Genelkurmay ile Emniyet’ten ibaret değil. Büyükanıt’ın anlatımından çıkacak mantıklı sonuç, bunların da gizli dinleme faaliyetleri içinde yer aldıklarıdır.

Büyükanıt belirtmemiş, ama bir de Jandarma İstihbarat olduğu, bu kuruluşun da gizli dinleme imkanlarına sahip olduğu epeydir söyleniyor.


***

Manzara buysa, Büyükanıt’ın söylediği* “hastalık”* durumu çoktan aşılmıştır. ülkenin güvenliği ile ilgili kurumların birbirini dinlediği ve izlediği bir ortam hastalık ortamı değil, çöküş ortamıdır.

Ankara’da küçük ya da büyük iktidarlar uğruna her zaman mücadeleler yaşanır ve bunların da bir yere kadar siyasetin içinde olduğunu düşünmek doğaldır. Ama varlık nedenleri* “kamu görevi”* yapmak olan kurumlar birbirleriyle bu şekilde savaşıyorsa, bunun adı siyaset değil başka bir şeydir.

Büyükanıt, asker-siyaset ilişkisi dolayısıyla, Genelkurmay’ın Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’na bağlanmasıyla ilgili olumsuz görüşü de *“Savunma Bakanı’nın paltosunu tutan komutanları da gördük”* cümlesiyle ifade ediyor.

Terfi uğruna bakan paltosu tutan komutan olmuşsa, başbakan paltosu tutan da çıkabilir. İşte o zaman Ankara *“çöküş”*ün kıyısına değil göbeğinde gelmiş olur.

...

----------


## bozok

*'Hasta Devlet' ve Anayasa değişikliği* 



Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, dün İstanbul’da önemli bir açıklama yaptı.

*“Devlette kurumlar arasında güvensizlik varsa, şüpheler varsa o devlet sorunludur. Ben asker olarak emniyetin istihbaratına güvenmiyorsam, çünkü bana istihbarat getirecek kurum benim hakkımda istihbarat topluyor. Bunlar gerçek vakalar. Adalet Bakanlığı İçişleri Bakanlığı’na, MİT Emniyet’e, Emniyet MİT’e güvenmiyor. O zaman bu devlette hastalık var”* diyen Büyükanıt, devlet kurumları arasındaki bu koordinasyon bozukluğu ve güvensizliğe el atacak kişinin Anayasa gereğince Cumhurbaşkanı olduğuna dikkat çekti.

Türkiye’nin en kritik 2 yılında genelkurmay başkanlığı yapmış, devletin bütün gizli bilgilerine haiz olmuş ve devlet içindeki çatışmalarda kimi zaman *“taraf”*, kimi zaman *“uzlaştırıcı”* olarak misyon üstlenmiş bir askerin vardığı sonuç önemli: *Devlet hasta!...*

Büyükanıt bu teşhisi yeni koymuş olmamalı. Görev yaptığı süre içerisinde yaşadıkları ve tanık olduklarından çıkardığı sonuç bu.. Bu *“itiraf”,* Dolmabahçe’de yapılan ve içeriği hala bilinmeyen o meşhur *“zirveye”* de ışık tutuyor aslında…


Bunun detaylarını bir başka yazıda işleyelim ve gelelim *“hasta devleti”* kimin nasıl tedavi etmeye çalıştığına…


Tarihteki son Türk devletinin ciddi bir hastalıkla boğuştuğunu düşünen sadece Büyükanıt değil… İktidardaki parti de öyle düşünüyor. Gerçi iktidarın içinde ve destekleyicileri arasında *“devletin hasta olmasının iyi bir şey olduğunu, bu hasta devlet ölmeden tam demokrasiye geçilemeyeceğini”* düşünenler var. ülüm döşeğindeki yaşlı babanın ölümünü içten içe isteyen hayırsız evlatlar gibi bekleşiyorlar.


İktidar partisi AKP’ye göre* “hasta devleti”* kurtaracak *tek tedavi* anayasa değişikliği… Normalde sağlıklı bir yaklaşım bu. Ya toplumdaki bütün tarafları uzlaştıracak yeni bir anayasa ile yola devam edilecek; ya da darbeler, darbe söylentileri, iç savaşlar içeren bir kaosa yelken açılacak.


İlki en doğru ve en sağlıklı yoldur, herkesin destek vermesi gerekir...


Ancak, samimi olmak şartıyla…


Yani, anayasa değişikliği iktidarın o andaki siyasi ihtiyaçları için değil, toplumun ihtiyaçlarını geleceğe dönük ve kalıcı olarak çözmek amacıyla yapılırsa anlamlı olur. Devlet içindeki çatışmaya varan uyumsuzluğu, *“hepsini kendime bağlayayım, olsun bitsin”* mantığıyla çözmeye kalkarsanız, güçler ayrımı ilkesini *“çatlak ses sorunu”* olarak algılarsanız, hazırlattığınız anayasa değişikliği taslaklarını daha iç mutabakat aramadan ABD’deki sivil toplum kuruluşlarına sunmaya kalkışırsanız bu iş olmaz.


*Ergun üzbudun’u bugün hatırlayan var mı?* ABD patentli bir anayasa değişikliği yapmaya kalkıştı, ancak toplumun ve devletin bünyesi böyle bir *“dış müdahaleyi”* geri tepti. Tek başına iktidar olup, *üste MHP’nin desteğini alan* AKP bile böyle bir taslağın arkasında duramadı.


üünkü, Türk toplumu ve devletinin gerçeklerine, geleneklerine aykırı şeyler vardı o taslakta. 17 Anayasa Mahkemesi üyesinden 9’unun iktidar partisi tarafından atanması gibi… Bu durumda iktidarları kim denetleyecekti? Demokrasiyi iyi kötü öğrenmiş bir topluma yazılacak bir reçete midir bu? 


2001’deki değişiklik sırf Tayyip Erdoğan’ın özel durumu için yapılmıştı. Yani, *“özgürlükler”* meselesi Tayyip Erdoğan’ın siyasette önünün açılması meselesine indirgendi.


2007’de Ahmet Necdet Sezer’in vetolarından bunalan iktidar, *“Cumhurbaşkanı’nın yetkileri çok fazla, anayasa değişikliği yapıp bu yetkileri azaltalım”* diye tutturmuştu. şimdi neden rahatsız olunmuyor o yetkilerden? üünkü, üankaya’da iktidar partisinden gelme bir Cumhurbaşkanı var; veto sorunu falan da yaşanmıyor…


şimdi gündeme getirilen anayasa değişikliğinde de maalesef toplumumuzun ihtiyaçlarından çok siyasi iktidarın ihtiyaçları göz önünde tutulmuş görünüyor. Ombudsman maddesini saymazsak (ki her anayasa değişikliğine kalkışıldığında joker maddedir), Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne bireysel başvuru hakkı olsun, parti kapatmanın zorlaştırılması olsun, Türkiye milletvekilliği olsun; hepsi de iktidarın bugünkü siyasi ihtiyacına bina edilmiş maddeler olarak görünüyor.


ürneğin anayasanın, yasama dokunulmazlığını düzenleyen 83. maddesi neden hiç gündeme gelmiyor?


*Yine sorunlu bir anayasa değişikliği girişimi ile karşı karşıyayız…*




*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 05.05.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Devletteki hastalık emekli olunca mı aklınıza geliyor?* 



*İsrafil K.KUMBASAR* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 06/05/2009* 



Artık bir gelenek halini aldı.

Devletin en etkili makamlarında görev alan çok muhterem büyüklerimiz, *‘sıcak koltuklarında’* otururken, ülkenin nereye doğru sürüklendiğini anlamazlar veya anlamaz istemezler, ülkede olup bitenleri görmezler veya görmezden gelirler.

*‘Emekli’* olduktan sonra, sanki kafalarına taş düşmüş gibi bir anda başlarlar gerçekleri haykıran bülbül gibi şakımaya:

- “ülke, iyi yere doğru gitmiyor.” 
- “Birileri başımıza işler açıyor.” 
- “Devlette hastalık var.” 

Hemen koro halinde bir alkış tufanı kopar:

*- “He valla, çok hörmetli böyüğümüz ne de doğru şeyler söylüyor.”* 

Ama bir Allah’ın kulu da çıkıp da sormaz:

Be muhterem, daha bir yıl önce ülkenin etkili kurumlarının birinin başında oturmakta idin, resepsiyonlarda, balolarda* ‘amuda kalkma’* polemikleri ile günü kurtarmak yerine neden gereğini yapmadın?

* * *

Genelkurmay eski başkanlarından emekli Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, Beykent üniversitesinde verdiği derste aynen şu teşhisi koydu:

*- “Devlette kurumlar arasında güvensizlik varsa, şüpheler varsa o devlet sorunludur. Ben asker olarak emniyetin istihbaratına güvenmiyorsam, çünkü bana istihbarat getirecek kurum benim hakkımda istihbarat topluyor. Bunlar gerçek vakalar. Adalet Bakanlığı, İçişleri Bakanlığı’na, MİT Emniyet’e, Emniyet MİT’e güvenmiyor. O zaman bu devlette hastalık var.”* 

Devletin içerisinde bir hastalık olduğu, artık sokaktaki sıradan vatandaşlar tarafından dahi bilinen bir gerçek.

Peki Yaşar Büyükanıt bu hastalığı, devletin en etkili kurumlarının birinin başında otururken bilmiyor muydu?

Zamanında neden gereğini yapmadı?

Devletin hastalanıp yatağa düşmesinde zamanında kendilerinin hiç mi payı olmadı?

Devlet, işbirlikçi iktidar tarafından *‘ABD/AB/İsrail’* ekseninde yürütülen teslimiyetçi politikalar ile dönüştürülüp *‘hasta sedyesine’* yatırılırken, *“ABD bizim stratejik ortağımızdır”, “AB sürecini bütünüyle destekliyoruz”,* diyen İsrail ile ikili anlaşmalar imzalanmasına göz yuman kendileri değil miydi?

*‘Palto’ tutmak, ‘destek’ olmaktan daha mı kötüdür?*

* * *


Dolmabahçe’deki *‘meşhur mutakabatın’* ardından dut yemiş bülbül gibi susup kenara çekilen Yaşar Büyükanıt, görevden ayrılırken altına çekilen ‘bir trilyon lira’ değerindeki son model zırhlı araçla uğurlandı.

Hastalık her geçen gün daha da ilerliyor.

2005 yılında hazırlanan bir raporda, Türkiye’nin *‘dış operasyonlara’* açık bir ülke haline geldiği, ülkede bir kısmı *‘gazeteci’* kılığında *‘3 binden fazla’* ajanın cirit attığı belirtiliyordu.

Aradan neredeyse dört yıl geçti.

Peki, bugüne kadar devletin yetkili makamları tarafından söz konusu ajanlardan ‘herhangi birisinin’ yakasına yapışıldığı görüldü mü?

Ne yazık ki hayır.

Herkes, kimin kime hizmet ettiğini biliyor, ama kimse kimseye dokunmuyor.

*“Bana dokunmayan yılan bin yıl yaşasın”* mantığı ile hareket edenler, yılan ancak *‘kendi paçalarına’* dolanmaya başlayınca başlıyorlar feryad-ı figan eylemeye.

*İşte Büyükanıt, alın size kanıt!..*

...

----------


## bozok

*Demirel'den Büyükanıt'a yanıt*

*06.05.2009 / AA / HüRRİYET*

**


*9. Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirel, Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt'ın “devlette hastalık” açıklamasına ilişkin, “Hiç kimse, kendi iktidarsızlığını, güçsüzlüğünü, devlete yüklemesin. Eğer bozuk bir şey vardı ise düzeltselerdi. Bozuk bir şey varsa düzeltmek, devleti yönetenlerin işidir” dedi.*

Demirel, 12. Avrasya Ekonomi Zirvesinden ayrılırken, gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtladı.

Hüsamettin Cindoruk'un Demokrat Parti (DP) başkanlığına adaylığına ilişkin Demirel, *“Hayırlı olsun”* yorumunu yaptı.


Siyasetteki son duruma ilişkin bir soru üzerine Demirel, Türk siyasetinin derlenip toparlanmaya ve kendisine çeki düzen vermeye ihtiyacı olduğunu söyledi.

Türkiye'deki demokrasi rejiminin daha iyi işlemesi bakımından bunun şart olduğunu dile getiren Demirel, *“Türk siyasetini bir araba olarak alırsanız, arabanın 4 tane lastiği var. Biri patlaksa, araba yürümez. Araba yürümüyor”* dedi.

Cumhurbaşkanlığı süresi konusundaki tartışmalara yönelik bir soruyu da Demirel, *“5 yıl üzerinden cumhurbaşkanlığı referanduma sunuldu.*

*Anayasa'da 7 yıldır. Bana göre 7 sene çoktur. 5 yıl gayet iyi bir zaman...”* şeklinde yanıtladı.


Demirel, bir gazetecinin terör sorununa ilişkin bir yorumu üzerine şunları kaydetti:

*“Vahşetin çaresi vardı, alınmadı gibi bir takım tartışmalara girerseniz, vahşete haklılık verirsiniz. Eğer kastettiğiniz Mardin olayı ise, vahim bir olay, utanç verici, ayıp bir olay. Günahtır, ayıptır, yazıktır. Bunun dışında bir şey aramak bence yanlış. Bütün millet, kedere gark olmuştur. Ayıptır, çoluk çocuk demeden, kadın kız demeden, aldıydın, verdiydin, kız verdiydin üzerinden yapılacak bir vahşete hangi tedbiri alsanız işe yarar? Biraz insan olalım canım.”*


Süleyman Demirel, bir gazetecinin, *“Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Yaşar Büyükanıt'ın, 'hasta devlet' açıklamasıyla ilgili neler söyleyeceksiniz?”* sorusunu ise şöyle yanıtladı:

*“Devletin bir takım sıkıntıları olabilir ve o sıkıntıları düzeltmek devleti yönetenlere aittir. Hiç kimse, kendi iktidarsızlığını kendi güçsüzlüğünü, devlete yüklemesin, eğer bozuk bir şey vardı ise, düzeltselerdi Bozuk bir şey varsa, düzeltmek, devleti yönetenlerin işidir. Devlet, kendi kendine işlemez, işletilir.”*

...

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan'ı da dinliyorlardı!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 07/05/2009* 



Devletin tepesinde ve kurumlar arasında güvensizlik olduğunu, nihayet bu kurumlardan birinin; Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin başında iki sene bulunmuş olan emekli orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt söyledi. 

Peki kurumların içindeki yetkililerin birbirine güveni var mı? 

Ve bugün karşımıza* “devlet meselesi”* olarak çıkan olayların sebebi, asıl kurumların içindeki kişilerin birbirine güvensizliği değil mi? 

* * *

Büyükanıt, *“Devlette kurumlar arasında güvensizlik varsa, şüpheler varsa o devlet sorunludur. Ben asker olarak emniyetin istihbaratına güvenmiyorsam, çünkü bana istihbarat getirecek kurum benim hakkımda istihbarat topluyor. Bunlar gerçek vakalar. Adalet Bakanlığı, İçişleri Bakanlığı’na, MİT Emniyet’e, Emniyet MİT’e güvenmiyor. O zaman bu devlette hastalık var”* dedi. 

Hastalık 27 Mayıs ile başladı, hala sürüyor. 

üyle ki Hilmi üzkök’ün Genelkurmay Başkanlığı sırasında devletin içindeki güçlerin birbirini dinlediği de anlaşıldı. Kendisinin de dinlendiği iddiasını bizzat Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, Hilmi üzkök’e yansıttı. üzkök araştırdı ve dinlemenin yapıldığını öğrendi. Soruşturmanın düğmesine işte o zaman basıldı. Fakat kayıtlar nedense You Tube’da yayınlanmadı! üzkök, o zaman generallerin de yeni bir dinleme organizasyonu ile dinlendiğini herhalde bilmiyordu. Büyükanıt döneminde sınır ötesi harekatla ilgili bilgiler bile iki gün öncesinden You Tube sitesinde yayınlanınca acı gerçek anlaşıldı. Sonra, emekli veya muvazzaf komutanların eski konuşmaları yayınlanmaya başlandı. 

şimdi de yargının dinlenmesi sırasında, AKP’yi kapatma davasındaki rüşvet iddiaları ayyuka çıktı! 


* * *

Eski Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirel ise 12. Avrasya Ekonomi Zirvesi’nden ayrılırken, devletin hastalığı ile ilgili sorulara *“Hiç kimse, kendi iktidarsızlığını, güçsüzlüğünü, devlete yüklemesin. Eğer bozuk bir şey vardı ise düzeltselerdi. Bozuk bir şey varsa düzeltmek, devleti yönetenlerin işidir. Devlet, kendi kendine işlemez, işletilir”* diye cevap verdi. Demirel, *“Türk siyasetini bir araba olarak alırsanız, arabanın 4 tane lastiği var. Biri patlaksa, araba yürümez. Araba yürümüyor”* dedi. 

Demirel’in Başbakan, Cumhurbaşkanı olduğu dönemlerde de araba yürümüyordu! 

Yürüyor olsaydı 12 Mart, 12 Eylül ve 28 şubat olmazdı. 

Gerçi o zamanlar da siyasete asker müdahalesi vardı? Adalet Partisi’nin oylarını bölerek Demirel’i iktidardan düşürmesi için Erbakan’ı İsviçre’den getirip parti kurmasını sağlayan dönemin komutanları idi. 
1983 seçimlerine yapılan müdahale de Türkiye’ye ANAP iktidarını hediye etti! 28 şubat ve parti kapatma süreci, AKP’yi doğurdu. Ecevit’in yerine Hüsamettin üzkan’ı Başbakan yapma girişimleri ve nihayet 27 Nisan İnternet bildirisi de ters tepmiş askeri müdahalelerdir. 

Yani askerlerin müdahalesi, işi içinden çıkılmaz hale getiriyor! 
Oysa Büyükanıt’ın bahsettiği devletin temel niteliklerine yönelik saldırılara karşı, yani kendilerine verilmiş görevle ilgili müdahale etselerdi, bütün millet arkalarında olacaktı. 


* * *

Büyükanıt, *“Günlük siyaset, askerin işi değil. Siyaset, Silahlı Kuvvetler’e girdiği zaman, ister yakın ister uzak tarihimize bakın, hep felaketle sonuçlanmıştır. Asker, bu tip politikanın içine kesinlikle girmemeli. Girdiğiniz zaman o ülkeden hayır gelmez”* sözlerini görevdeyken söyleseydi, Türkiye bugünkü sıkıntıları yaşamayacaktı. 

Bu şartlar altında siyaseti toparlamak zor da olsa mümkündür. 

*Halka bütün gerçekleri açıklayacak bir kadro ortaya çıkabilirse Türkiye bu sorunları aşar.*

...

----------


## bozok

*Demirel'in Büyükanıt'a siteminin ardındaki sır!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 08/05/2009* 



Aktif siyasette olmayan ve 85 yaşına gelen Süleyman Demirel’in laf olsun torba dolsun ya da spekülasyon olsun diye söz etmeyeceği kesindir.

Dahası, bireysel olarak hiç bir zararını görmediği ve beraber çalışmadığı Yaşar Büyükanıt’a karşı şahsi bir husumetinin olacağı da düşünülemez.

Buradan hareketle 9. Cumhurbaşkanının Büyükanıt Paşa’nın Beykent üniversitesi’nde ettiği *“Devlet kurumları arasında güvensizlik varsa o devlet hastadır. Bizdeki tablo budur”* sözüne verdiği sert karşılığın belli ki bir anlamı ve hatta perde gerisi vardır.

Bunun ne olduğunu ya da olabileceğini sorgulamadan önce Sayın Demirel’in önceki Genelkurmay Başkanının ettiği o söze verdiği cevaba bakalım:

*- “Hiç kimse kendi iktidarsızlığını, güçsüzlüğünü devlete yüklemesin. Eğer bozuk bir şey var idi ise düzeltselerdi. Bozuk olanı düzeltmek devletin işidir.”* 

Demirel gibi artık bilge konumunda olan ve yaşı gereği kişisel iddialardan uzak duran birisi direkt olarak birini bu biçimde hedef alıyorsa belli ki orada bir şey var demektir.

9. Cumhurbaşkanının mesajı birkaç şekilde okunabilir.

Birincisi; Büyükanıt’a *“Yakın geçmişte sen de devletin en önemli makamındaydın. Bugün şikayet ettiğin konular için sen o makamda ne yaptın”* sitemidir ki bunda sayın Demirel haklıdır.

üyle ya devletin bir biriminin Büyükanıt’ı özel olarak izlediği ve dinlediği şemdinli olayı ile sabitken Yaşar Paşa Genelkurmay Başkanlığı koltuğuna oturduktan sonra bu dinleme olayına karşı hangi adımı atmış ve hasta olan devlete hangi çözümü teklif etmiştir?

MGK gibi devletin en önemli kurumuna üye olan ve Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne komutanlık eden biri olarak ne yapmıştır?

Efendim o siyasetçi değildi bir şey yapamazdı demeyin sakın!

Söz konusu olan devletin bekası ve onun hastalığı ise bir Genelkurmay Başkanının böyle bir durumda sadece söz etme değil, aynı zamanda kurallar içinde harekete geçme zorunluluğu vardır.

Sorarım size, bu anlamda Büyükanıt’ın hangi çabası ya da mücadelesi oldu da kamuoyu bunu duymadı?

*Yaşar Paşa dendi mi ben dört şey hatırlıyorum:*

*1)* Sözde değil, özde laiklik blöfü.

*2)* Seçim öncesinde AKP’ye verilen muhtıra ile AKP’ye açıktan 10 puan kazandırılması.

*3)* K.Irak’a kara harekatı esnasında bir sabah meydan okuyup, öğleyin çark etme yani askeri geri çekme kararı ve bu kararı eleştirenleri Genelkurmay karargahında* “Ne yani vatanseverlerin dediği gibi Kerkük’e mi gidecektik”* alayında bulunması.

*4)* Tayyip beyle yaptığı Dolmabahçe buluşması.

Evet soruyorum, Yaşar Paşa bunların dışında hatırlanacak bir şey yaptı mı?

Orgeneral Büyükanıt hasta ilan ettiği devletimiz için hangi çözümü sunmuş, hangi mücadeleyi vermiş, hangi çabayı sergilemiş bilen, duyan, gören var mı? Eğer yoksa, emekli olduktan sonra bu tür lafları etmek, en hafifinden popülizmdir ki bunu eski Genelkurmay Başkanları değil, yeni siyasetçiler yapar.

Bu arada bir kaynağım, Demirel, Dolmabahçe buluşmasının içeriği ile ilgili bazı şeyler biliyor, siteminde onun da payı olabilir değerlendirmesini yaptı. Tabii bu bir spekülasyondur ve dolayısı ile yorumdan varestedir.

...

----------


## bozok

*Yıldırım: "Büyükanıt gereğini yapmalıydı"*



*08.05.2009 / MİLLİYET*

Ulaştırma Bakanı Binali Yıldırım, telefonunun dinlenildiğini söyleyenlerin şikayetçi olmadığını belirterek,* "Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı da (emekli Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt) böyle bir endişe yaşıyorduysa bunun gereğini yapmalıydı"* dedi. 

Bakan Yıldırım, CNN TüRK'te katıldığı canlı yayında yasal kurullar dışında dinleme yapılmasının suç olduğunu söyledi. 

Yasal olmayan dinlemede elde edilen bilgilerin delil olarak kullanılamayacağını vurgulayan Yıldırım, *"Burada bir çelişki var, telefonunun dinlenildiğini söyleyenler şikayetçi olmuyor. Gidip savcıya şikayet edecekler, 'Benim telefonum dinleniliyor' diyecekler. Hakkımızı aramıyoruz. Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı da böyle bir endişe yaşıyorduysa bunun gereğini yapmalıydı"* diye konuştu. 

Telefon dinleme veya izlemeyi eskiden jandarma, emniyet ve MİT'in ayrı ayrı yaptığını hatırlatan Yıldırım, Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığının (TİB) kurulmasının ardından dinleme ve izleme taleplerinin tek elde toplandığını anlattı. 

TİB'e gelen dileme taleplerinin yasaya uygun olup olmadığının değerlendirildiğini dile getiren Yıldırım, *"Geçmişte dinlemelerde yaşanan kontrolsüzlük ve disiplinsizlik, kontrol altına alınıyor"* dedi. 

*"Yasal olmayan dinleme yapmak mümkün ancak teknolojik açıdan bunun önüne geçmek mümkün değil" diyen Yıldırım, "Eskiden dinleme yapmak suç değildi. Biz yasal düzenlemeyle suç haline getirdik. Vatandaşın bu hakkını bilmesi lazım. Dinleme işi ne AK Parti iktidarı ile başlamıştır ne de gelecekte bitecektir. Bu şey Türkiye Cumhuriyeti kurulduğundan beri var. Haberleşmenin gizliliğini, özel hayatı mahvedici boyuta gelirse tehlike buradadır. Dinleme ne Başbakan'ın ne de başkasının yetkisinde. Aynı endişeyi herkes taşıyor. Başbakan da bakan dasade vatandaş da taşıyor"* dedi. 


*BüYüKANIT'IN 'DİNLENME' İDDİASI*

Kanal D’de dün gece yayınlanan 32. Gün programına katılan eski Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, *“O dönemde sizin çevrenizde böyle bir mekanizmanın harekete geçtiğini hissediyor muydunuz? ünlem alıyor muydunuz?”* sorusuna, *“Hissetmeyi bırakın, yaşıyordum. Yaşıyordum”* derken, *“Yani siz bir anlamda Ergenekon mağdurusunuz”* değerlendirmesine karşılık, *“Evet, hakikaten öyle”* yanıtını vermişdi. 


*‘Dinlendiğimden şüphem yok’* 

*“şemdinli olayları sırasında Emniyet İstihbarat Daire Başkanı benim hakkımda uydurma beyanatlar veriyordu. Ben bunu ilgili makamlara ilettim ve o adam hemen görevden alındı. Her şeyimi araştırmışlar. Telefonumun dinlendiğinden de hiç şüphe etmiyorum. Emin olduğum şeyi söylüyorum. Eğer telefonun voltajında düşüklük varsa o telefon dinleniyordur. Emniyet tarafından mı dinlendim bilemiyorum. Teknoloji o kadar gelişti ki... O yüzden ben kesin emin olmadığım bir şeyi iddia etmem.”* (CNNTüRK.COM)

...

----------


## bozok

*Yaşar Paşa'nın tarihi itirafı*


*İsmail Küçükkaya*
*AKşAM GZT.*
*08.05.2009*



Televizyonda konuşan, Türkiye'nin *25'inci genelkurmay başkanı*. Sekiz ay öncesine kadar görevdeydi.

Yani her söylediği, yakın tarihi aydınlatacak bir isim, *Yaşar Büyükanı*t. 

Nefesimi tutarak izledim. Son 3-4 yılın en çok sözü edilen konularına açıklık getirdi. 

Büyükanıt'ın dünkü açıklamaları *Türkiye'nin hangi noktaya geldiğinin, nasıl badireler atlattığının en net fotoğrafıdır*.

Büyükanıt'ın daha üç gün önce "*devlet hasta*"sözleri manşetteydi. Onun ağzından ekranlara yansıyan sözler gerçekten *"ciddi bir hastalık*" izlerini işaret ediyor. Erken tedavi edilmediği takdirde ağır hasarlar bırakacak, ölümcül bir hastalık...

*Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ni ve devletin kurumlarını koruma konusunda kendisini her zaman sorumlu hisseden* ve Yaşar Büyükanıt'ı da çok sayan bir gazeteci olarak, samimi düşüncelerimi ifade etmek isterim. 
Taşra baskılarımız gitmiş olmasına rağmen, bir an bile beklemeden bu düşüncelerimi yazıyorum. 

Hissiyatım şudur: "*Büyükanıt dönemi TSK açısından büyük bir talihsizlik olmuştur ve Büyükanıt Paşa TSK'ya ve Türkiye'ye maalesef zarar vermiştir."*

O'nun tarihi itirafıyla başlayalım. Büyükanıt, "*e-muhtra*" olarak nitelenen "27 Nisan bildirisini siz mi yazdınız?" sorusuna şöyle yanıt verdi:

*"Evet bunu ben kendim yazdım. Cuma akşamıydı. Oturup bizzat kendim yazdım. Neden cuma akşamı verdik? Ertesi gün Ankara'dan ayrılmam gerekiyordu. Dolayısıyla gitmeden önce yayınlanmasını arzu ettim."* 



*BİREYSEL TAVIR MI KURUMSAL ZEKA MI?* 


Kurumlar *salt bireysel kararlarla* yönlendirilemezler, hele ülkenin kaderini etkileyen çok ciddi olaylarla ilgiliyse. O bildirinin tek başına yazılması kabul edilebilir bir zafiyet değildir. *Ciddi kurumlar tek bir kişinin duygu ve düşünceleriyle, eylemleriyle tavır alamazlar.* Kurumsal tavırlar önemlidir. Dün akşama kadar, bu yöndeki hiçbir iddiayı kabul etmek istememiş, inanamamıştık. Demek ki doğruymuş. Ve asıl önemlisi Büyükanıt'ın ardından gelen askerler ne asil isimlermiş ki,* "bu kurumsal bir tavırdır"* diyerek komutanlarını da yalnız bırakmamışlar.

*Büyükanıt'ın sözleri bir güvenlik zafiyetidir.* TSK'yı her zaman güçlü kılan, istişari mekanizmaların sağlıklı işlemesidir. Bu sayede kurumsal itibar her zaman en üst noktada korunmuştur. *şimdi 27 Nisan'ın, büyük ama affedilmez bir istisnası olduğunu görüyoruz. üok üzücü.*

27 Nisan Türkiye'nin genel çizgisini, siyasetin dengelerini, Türkiye'nin sosyolojisini değiştiren nitelikte bir olaydı. Prensip olarak iyi niyetli olduğunu düşünsek bile,* Yaşar Büyükanıt'ın bir akşam saati, haftanın son gününde o açıklamayı tek başına yaptığını öğrenmek gerçekten çok acı*. üyle bir bildiri, tam bir zamanlama hatasıydı, taktik ve stratejik olarak da yanlıştı. Kurumsal zeka her türlü bireysel beceri ve aklın önündedir. 

O bildiri, AKP'ye fazladan 8-9 puan kazandırdı. Yaşar Büyükanıt buna katılmıyor:

*"Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin kararından sonra, ne kadar isabetli bir şey yaptığımızı düşündük."*



*GENELKURMAY BAşKANI'NIN TELEFONU DİNLENİLEN BİR üLKE* 


Büyükanıt'ı izlerken, bir yandan da son yılların sıcak tartışmaları, tarihi nitelikteki olayları bir bir gözümün önünden geçiyor.


Yazının devamı için:


http://www.aksam.com.tr/2009/05/08/y..._itirafi_.html

----------


## bozok

*Büyükanıt'ın sözleri* 


*Yavuz Selim DEMİRAğ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/05/2009* 



Amel ve itikatları farklı kişilerin samimiyetlerinden şüphe duymuşumdur. Rüzgara göre eğilmeyi marifet sayanların, görevdeyken önünde 40 takla attıkları şahsı, emekli olunca acımasızca eleştirip hırpalamaya kalkışmaları da midemi bulandırmıştır. Adına ister özeleştiri, isterseniz bu satırların yazarını kıskançlıkla itham edin, dün tükürdüğünü bugün yalayanlara karşı tavrım değişmeyecek. Kalemlerini gelişmelere göre kılıç gibi sallayanlara sadece mim koymakla kalmayıp, günün birinde *“Günah Galerilerini”* kitap haline getirmek için kara kaplıma kaydetmeye devam edeceğim.

Geçtiğimiz gece 32. Gün Programında eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Yaşar Büyükanıt’ı izledim. Emekli olduktan sonra ilk defa televizyon programına katıldı. Görevi sırasında çuval gibi onursuz bir durumla karşılaştığı halde sağ duyuyu elden bırakmadığı için halen eleştirilmekte olan Hilmi üzkök’ten sonra birileri Büyükanıt’tan çok şey bekliyordu. *“Kodu mu oturtan Komutan”* beklentisiyle göreve gelen Büyükanıt için dün ne düşünüyorsam, bugün de aynı fikirdeyim. üzkök’ü acımasızca eleştirenlere dün nasıl karşı çıktıysam, bugün de Büyükanıt’a haksızlık yapılmasına tahammül edemiyorum. Yarın öbür gün İlker Başbuğ’un emekliliğinden sonra, onun aleyhinde yazmaktan beis duymayacaklara gönderme yapmayı kendime vazife edindim.

*“Asker, arazide elde ettiği avantajı, diplomaside sürdüremediği müddetçe başarılı sayılmaz. Genelkurmay Başkanları aynı zamanda güvenlik siyasetiyle stratejist olmalı, devlet adamı olmalıdır. Büyükanıt’ta gördüğümü, İlker Başbuğ’da da hissediyorum”* diye 10 ay önce yazdıklarımın bugün de arkasında, yanındayım.

*“Güvenlik ve terör gibi haklı gerekçelere rağmen, harekat, darbe ve muhtıralar ülkeye genel anlamda zarar vermiştir”* diyen Büyükanıt, muhtıra ile açıklama arasındaki farkı da* “Muhtırada, yapmazsan şu olur gibi ibareler bir yaptırım konur. Açıklama ise durumun beyanıdır. Dolayısıyla 27 Nisan açıklaması muhtıra değildir”* dedi. Samimiyetle açıklamayı bizzat kendisinin kaleme aldığını ifade ederken, 22 Temmuz seçimlerindeki etkisini de Tarhan Erdem’in araştırma raporlarıyla ortaya koydu.

Büyükanıt’ın, *“Asker de insan. Malum parti 29 Mart seçimleri, Kürdistan sınırını çizdi deyince terörle mücadele eden askeri üzmez mi? Asker üzülmez mi? Sadece asker değil, bu sözler vatandaşı da üzmez mi? Obama geldiğinde Güneydoğu’ya özerlik istemesi sadece askeri mi üzer? Vatandaşın kanına dokunmaz mı?”* tespitleri haksız mıdır?

Büyükanıt’ın genç subaylar manşetleri ile ilgili sözleri de manidar. üretilmiş, enjekte edilmiş haber üzerine araştırma yapılmış. 

Genelkurmay üzerinde baskı düşünceli bu haber için uyarıda bulunmuş. *“Askerin genci yaşlısı olmaz. Yüzbaşının duyduğu endişeyi albay da general de duyar”* tespiti de önemliydi. 

Dolmabahçe görüşmelerinden Ergenekon’a, Dağlıca’dan istihbarat zaaflarına kadar bir çok konuda kafamızdaki soru çizgilerini giderirken, ufuk çizgimizi genişleten Büyükanıt’ın dinleme olayıyla ilgili sözleri de devlet kurumları arasında çivinin nasıl çıktığını göstermiş oldu.

Malum davada görevli ya da emekli personeli niçin korumadığı ve müdahale etmediğine yönelik iddialar için Büyükanıt, elindeki TCK kitabı ve ilgili maddelerle şu cevabı verdi:* “Ne yani tank mı yürütseydim, yasayı mı çiğneseydim”* . Büyükanıt’ın bu cevabı, Anayasa bir kez delinmekle bir şey olmaz diyenlere örnek olduğu gibi, hukuka silahlı müdahale yerine, siyasi baskı yapanlara ders olmalıdır.

Yaşar Büyükanıt’ın açıklamaları bu sütunlara sığacak değil. Hele hele Hasan Cemal’in kuryeliği ile dağdan gelen mesaja; *“Bunlar hikaye, genel af, ana dil ve anayasadaki Türk sözünün kaldırılması taleplerinden asla vazgeçmezler”* cevabı da manidardı. 

Görevdeyken yere göğe sığdıramayıp, emekliliğinde ardından atıp tutanların Büyükanıt’ın sözlerini okumalarını tavsiye ederim...

...

----------


## bozok

*Acaba Büyükanıt neden pişmanlık duyar?*


*Ruhat Mengi*
*VATAN GZT.*
*10.05.2009*



Aya ilk ayak basan astronot Neil Armstrong *“Benim için küçük, insanlık için büyük bir adım”* demişti ya, eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt’ın *“27 Nisan bildirisi”* ile ilgili sözleri de aynen öyle... Anlaşıldığına göre kendisi için küçük ama Türkiye için büyük (çok şeyi değiştiren) bir bildiriydi o...

Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimine doğrudan müdahale, demokratik olarak kendi akışında yapılacak bir seçime* “ordu baskısı”* şeklinde algılanan bildiri nedeniyle bir parti normalde kendisine verilmeyecek oyları bile almış (sonunda da *“her iki kişiden biri ona oy verdi”* denmiş), seçim adeta baskıya tepki, cevap havasına gitmişti. Hiç unutmuyorum seçim biter bitmez yabancı medyanın bile ilk yorumu *“Ordunun verdiği muhtıra benzeri bildiriye halkın tepkisi sert oldu, AKP’nin aldığı yüzde 47’de bu bildirinin büyük rolü var”* şeklindeydi ve ben de bir TV kanalına telefonda seçimi yorumlarken Batı medyasının bu vurgusuna dikkat çekmiştim. Org. Büyükanıt ise* “bu bildiriyi kendisinin Cuma akşamı yazdığını ve hemen verdiğini çünkü ertesi gün Ankara’dan ayrılması gerektiğini, gitmeden yayınlanmasını arzu ettiğini”* söylüyor ve bildirinin seçim sonuçlarına etkisi olmadığını iddia ediyor.

Görünüşe bakılırsa gerçekten de ilk paragraftaki benzetme fazlasıyla yerinde; her şeyden önce Yaşar Büyükanıt muhtıra gibi algılanan, duyulduğu anda tüm toplumda *“Bu da ne, birisi şaka filan mı yaptı ya da seçime sabotaj girişimi mi”* dedirtecek kadar şok etkisi yaratan, muhakkak ki ülkenin geleceğini etkileyen ve tarihe geçen bir bildiriyi alelacele, kimselerle görüşüp konuşmadan, seyahate çıkmadan önce yayınlanıverecek önemsiz, sıradan bir açıklama gibi görmüş. 

*“Ben pişman değilim”* diyor, doğrusu bunu duyunca *“acaba ne gibi bir olay Büyükanıt’a pişmanlık hissettirebilir”* diye düşünüyor insan. Ayaküstü hazırlanıp açıklanarak hem başında bulunduğu kurum TSK’ya hem de Türkiye’ye zarar veren bu *“e-muhtıra”* pişmanlık yaratmıyorsa ne yaratır? 

Kendi keyfine göre yazıverdiği, milletin kafasına *‘darbe gibi’* düşen bildiriyi acaba tüm kurumuna maletmeye, ülkede ve dışarda Türk ordusunun *“antidemokratik, baskıcı, darbeci”* gibi sıfatlarla anılmasına, hatta *“Cumhuriyet Mitingleri”*nin bile bu muhtıra ile ilişkilendirilip ordu tarafından yapılmış gibi gösterilmesine neden olmaya içi nasıl razı oldu? 

Açıkça söyleyeyim ki, o bildiriden hemen sonra *“bunu AKP yaptırmıştır, çünkü ona fena halde yarayacak”* diyen çok insan duymuştum. Herhalde doğru olamaz ama insanlar uğradıkları şokla tüm ihtimalleri düşünmüşlerdi.

Yaşar Büyükanıt kendi bildirisinin haklılığını Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin *“kapatma davasından çıkan karar”* ile (laikliğe karşı eylemlerin odağı olma) sağlamaya çalışıyor ama arada hiçbir ilişki, benzerlik yok.

AİHM’nin kararı somut delillerle, iddianame ile ve 1’e karşı 10 oyla alınmıştı. Bir kişinin koca kurum adına tek başına verdiği bir kararla değil!


...

----------

